# Beispieldatenbank Access Angebot Rechnung Lieferschein....



## Mcnait (6. September 2005)

Hallo zusammen,

Ich hab schon etwas im Netz gesucht, aber nichts brauchbares gefunden. Ich möchte mich gern etwas inspirieren lassen . Deswegen such ich ein paar Beispieldatenbanken für MS Access speziell Faktura (datenbanken). Ein paar sSkizzen wären auch schon interessant (Datenbankmodelle ..).

Buch Empfehlung wäre vielleicht auch was (Thema Access faktura).

grüß

Mcnait


----------



## RavelinePower (7. September 2005)

Hallo such mal in google und sonst im Ebay gibts auch tolle Access versionen billig.

Mail mich an und ich schick dir mal meines:. RavelinePower@aol.com

Mfg Sascha


----------

